# Spirit of Daytona 2006 new venture



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Spirit of Daytona 2006 new venture**
Racing series GRANDCUP 
Date 2005-11-11*​
Spirit of Daytona Unveils GTO for Grand-Am Cup Series 

Spirit of Daytona is pleased to introduce their Pontiac GTO for competition in the Grand Am-Cup Grand Sport class for the 2006 season. The team will unveil the racecar on December 1, 2005 during the Performance Racing Industry Trade Show in Orlando, Florida; it will be on display in the Crane Cams booth throughout the show. 

Troy Flis and Doug Goad, team owners, will continue to run their Daytona Prototype program, but they are returning to their racing roots by building, preparing and racing in the Grand-Am Cup Series. The duo will offer their racecars with three different levels of service. Those levels being purchase, rental and preparation. "Our goals are two-fold," Flis said, "on one hand we will create a program which is a stepping stone for individuals wanting to progress into the Grand American Rolex Series and the other is to offer a competitive and professional environment for the Sportsman Driver looking to have fun while vying for a podium finish." Flis continues, "we have put a lot of research into the development of these racecars and are able to use our resources from the Daytona Prototype program to assist us with the Grand-Am Cup program." 

The Spirit of Daytona GTO will come equipped with a GEN III LS1 engine which will be enhanced with a Crane Cams High Performance Package. Based in Daytona Beach, Florida, Crane Cams has developed a performance package which will come standard in the Spirit of Daytona GTO. "We are very happy to once again work with Crane Cams by bringing them into our GS program. They assisted us with the development of our DP engine program and we were very satisfied with the results. It is exciting to have such a well- established company like Crane Cams partner with us on this endeavor," commented Goad. Crane Cams has produced parts for the automotive manufacturing industry for over 50 years. Their clients include top automotive companies and racing teams across North America. 

Spirit of Daytona will test their GTOs throughout the off-season in preparation for the 2006 season's January Test at Daytona International Speedway. 

-sod-


----------

